# Dog Foods with NO dyes to help prevent tear staining?



## karrielyne (Jul 30, 2006)

Hi ya'll!!!
I know from reading that dog food seems to be a little bit of a controversial topic but what I am looking for is to see if you know what foods do not have the dyes that could cause the staining for tears and/or around the mouth area. Right now I use Science Diet because that is what they were on when I brought them home, meanwhile my other dogs eat Nutro and they try and eat that every chance they get =) Do either of these have the dyes in them. I have no idea what to look for on the lable to find out....new to this whole tearstaining thing.....thanks for your help!!!!
Karrie


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I don't know if either of those have dyes in them but I do know that Bella was on Science Diet for about a month and she had not only horrible stains but they had a terrible odor. I've gone back and forth on many different foods and the only one that seems to agree with her (and that she'll actually eat) is Royal Canin. You kinda have to test the waters and see what works for you. I'm not sure how dog food is labeled cause I haven't looked in so long but I do know that if treats have dye in them it will say something like Red 40 at the very end of the list. Hope that helps.


----------



## lorilynne (May 20, 2006)

My breeder uses Purina Pro Plan. She says it has no dyes.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I feed Lilly Merrick puppy plate and there are no dyes in that.


----------

